# AGGIORNARE TUTTO IL SISTEMA

## 102376

ciao a tutti!!! 

volevo aggiornare il gcc ed aggiungere le cflags giuste per il mio pentium M, quindi poi devo aggiornare il sistema, e non ho mai fatto un emerge world, e ho un po paura che poi non funzioni più nulla!! voi cosa mi consigliate??

la mia versione di gcc è 3.3.4

oppure pensavo di non aggiornare il gcc e aggiornare solo i pacchetti + importanti tipo xorg! purtroppo non so di preciso cosa aggiornare che serve veramente!!! cosa mi consigliate di aggiornare ?

----------

## randomaze

 *zocram wrote:*   

> volevo aggiornare il gcc ed aggiungere le cflags giuste per il mio pentium M, quindi poi devo aggiornare il sistema, e non ho mai fatto un emerge world, e ho un po paura che poi non funzioni più nulla!! voi cosa mi consigliate??
> 
> la mia versione di gcc è 3.3.4

 

Anche se aggiorni il gcc non hai bisogno di ricompilare il sistema.

Se cambi CFLAGS e vuoi ricompilare tutto basta che fai "emerge -e world"

Altrimenti cambi CFLAGS e basta... e ricompilerai piano piano quando farai gli aggiornamenti.

EDIT: sarebbe opportuno che tu editassi il subject del topic riscrivendolo in minuscolo, grazie.

----------

## 102376

ma poi ho programmi compilati con versioni di gcc diversi!!! o mi sbaglio ?

su oltrelinux ho letto della gcc 4 consigli di aggiornare a questa versione???

inoltre cosa mi consigli di aggiornare, magari un aggiornamento critico per qualche bug o simili, ti spiego io oltre a kde non ho mai aggiornato nulla !!!

ma poi se aggiorno un hom x volt  :Very Happy:  (un po per volta ) non ho problemi ad avere qualcosa compilato con cflags diverse???

----------

## .:chrome:.

premesso che la differenza in termini di prestazioni non è tale da RICHIEDERE l'aggiornamento di tutto il sistema, un emerge -e world --newuse dovrebbe fare al caso tuo.

è una cosa abbastanza lunga, ma dovrebbe ricompilarti tutto il sistema con le nuove impostazioni.

se non hai pasticci nelle configurazioni non c'è motivo per cui qualcosa debba andare storto

----------

## fabius

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma poi ho programmi compilati con versioni di gcc diversi!!! o mi sbaglio ?
> 
> su oltrelinux ho letto della gcc 4 consigli di aggiornare a questa versione??

 

Sicuramente il gcc 4 è sconsigliato (è uscito da poco). Se compili tutto con la serie 3.3.x o con la serie 3.4.x non avrai problemi (a meno di usare fix_libtool_files.sh dopo ogni aggiornamento, fai una ricerca per capire perché). Se mescoli le due serie precedente potresti avere problemi (incompatibilità delle ABI della libstdc++): io ti consiglio di rimanere con il gcc dichiarato stabile per la tua architettura a meno che tu sappia risolvere i tuoi problemi da solo

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Sicuramente il gcc 4 è sconsigliato (è uscito da poco). Se compili tutto con la serie 3.3.x o con la serie 3.4.x non avrai problemi (a meno di usare fix_libtool_files.sh dopo ogni aggiornamento, fai una ricerca per capire perché). Se mescoli le due serie precedente potresti avere problemi (incompatibilità delle ABI della libstdc++): io ti consiglio di rimanere con il gcc dichiarato stabile per la tua architettura a meno che tu sappia risolvere i tuoi problemi da solo

 

parole sante

----------

## 102376

penso di aver capito !! allora il gcc 4 meglio lasciare stare, 

ora sto aggiornando il gcc 3.4.4! 

ora per non avere casini meglio aggiornare tutto il sistema emerge -e world --newuse giusto (un altro cosa, questo comando mi aggiorna tutto , ma se ho pacchetti mascherati installati non è che mi installa versioni vecchie?

fix_libtool_files.sh questo script invece serve per non avere "problemi" pero cercando non ho trovato una utile risposta!

devo lanciarlo dopo aver aggiornato il gcc!

ho visto anche gcc-config che serve per cambiare le versioni di gcc al volo!!! utile

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> un emerge -e world --newuse dovrebbe fare al caso tuo

 

Dimentico qualcosa oppure c'é un --newuse di troppo?

Con -e world già ricompili tutto il sistema, cosa otterresti ancdando a cercare i pacchetti dove sono combiate le USE flag?

----------

## 102376

se non uso la newuse aggiorno tutto !!! giusto forse 

il comando adatto a me e emerge -e world

----------

## 102376

un altra cosa prima di fare emerge world volevo eliminare software che non uso + che ho provato solo a testarlo, volevo fare una pulizia!!!

uso il comando emerge --unmerge, ma volevo sapere come faccio ad avere la lista dei prg installati??

inoltre emerge --unmerge mi disinstalla il prg ma mi leva anche i sorgenti?? se no come faccio ??

----------

## .:chrome:.

forse ho capito male io...

vuole aggiornare il sistema includendo le use specifiche per il suo processore. quindi mi sembra giusto specificare -N

no?

----------

## 102376

no cambio solo le cflags la var USE resta come è.

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> use specifiche per il suo processore

 

Cosa intendi con questo? CFLAGS o USE... o un misto fra le due? ;P

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   use specifiche per il suo processore 
> 
> Cosa intendi con questo? CFLAGS o USE... o un misto fra le due? ;P

 

USE ovviamente. le CFLAGS non sono influenzate da --newuse

EDIT:

ooooooops.... ho riletto il primo post  :Embarassed: 

avevo letto male. scusate, ma stanotte non ho dormito molto.

vado a dormire un'ora, che è meglio, prima che mi metta a scrivere altre cazzate

----------

## 102376

allora non servono io cambio sole le cflags che sono quelle interessate per la compilazione!! i voglio la cflags per il Pentium M

EDIT: tranquillo basta capirsi alla fine!!! :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *zocram wrote:*   

> allora non servono io cambio sole le cflags che sono quelle interessate per la compilazione!! i voglio la cflags per il Pentium M

 

allora emerge -e world va benissimo, vai pure!

@ k.gothmog : tranqui  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> vuole aggiornare il sistema includendo le use specifiche per il suo processore. quindi mi sembra giusto specificare -N

 

"emerge -e world" retuisce la lista di tutti i pacchetti installati nel sistema e tutte le loro dipendenze.

"emerge --newuse world" restituisce i pacchetti installati nel sistema di cui sono cambiati i settaggi USE.

Ma la seconda lista dovrebbe essere inclusa nella prima... (a meno di sporcizia nel sistema)

----------

## 102376

e per la domanda del emerge --unmerge?

----------

## neon

Per avere una lista degli ebuilds installati:

```
# emerge -ep world
```

Per eliminare un pacchetto:

```
# emerge -C pacchetto
```

(-C e' uguale a --unmerge)

Per eliminare le dipendenze:

```
# emerge depclean
```

(a me funziona solitamente ma se non hai un world file perfetto si incasina)

I sorgenti li trovi in /usr/portage/distfiles e li puoi cancellare a manina o cercare in forum uno di quegli script che eliminano solo i sorgenti dei pacchetti non piu' installati

Se vuoi provarla per ricompilare qui c'e' una nuova versione di gufo: http://neon.ilbello.com/files/gufo-kiss.tar.gz

----------

## lavish

 *zocram wrote:*   

> un altra cosa prima di fare emerge world volevo eliminare software che non uso + che ho provato solo a testarlo, volevo fare una pulizia!!!
> 
> uso il comando emerge --unmerge, ma volevo sapere come faccio ad avere la lista dei prg installati??
> 
> inoltre emerge --unmerge mi disinstalla il prg ma mi leva anche i sorgenti?? se no come faccio ??

 

Per fare pulizia usa il tool unclepine (esegui una ricerca nel forum)

--unmerge (== -C) non rimuove i sorgenti, quelli sono in /usr/portage/distfiles/. Se pensi non ti servano più puoi eliminarli tranquillamente

----------

## fraido

 *zocram wrote:*   

> inoltre emerge --unmerge mi disinstalla il prg ma mi leva anche i sorgenti?? se no come faccio ??

 

I sorgenti stanno in /usr/portage/distfiles/ (*).

Ad ogni modo emerge -C (emerge --unmerge) non toglie i sorgenti che sono da cancellare a mano se ad es. hai bisogno di spazio. Mentre in /usr/portage/packages/ troverai i pacchetti binari (*), se mai avessi detto ad emerge di crearteli (-b); infine potresti voler cancellare "l'area di lavoro" di emerge una volta che è stato tutto installato (ovvero non stai eseguendo un'emerge contemporaneamente) ripulendo a mano la directory /var/tmp/portage/ (*).

Comunque queste non vengono mai ripulite da emerge -C, lo devi fare tu a mano. 

```
rm -rf *
```

(*) Questa è l'opzione di default che potresti aver cambiato (in linea di teorica), modificando il file /etc/make.conf, anche se non penso sia il tuo caso.

sperando d'esserti stato utile, ti saluto.

fraido

----------

## bender86

 *zocram wrote:*   

> e per la domanda del emerge --unmerge?

 

I sorgenti sono nella dir /usr/portage/distfiles, compressi. Puoi cancellarli tranquillamente, quando ne avrai ancora bisogno vengono scaricati in automatico.

Però emerge non si occupa di unmergere tutte le dipendenze di questi pacchetti, ma in giro c'era qualche programma che lo faceva. Oppure puoi spulciarti /var/log/emerge.log e trovare tutte le dipendenze dei pacchetti che vuoi togliere e unmergerle a mano (stando attento a quelle che sono dipendenze anche di altri programmi).

----------

## lavish

lol, abbiamo floodato con le risposte!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## 102376

ma se mi leva la dipendenza di quel teterminato prg, e poi la stessa dipendenza viene usata per un altro prg ???

EDIT: non avevo visto tutte queste domande, mi avete gia rispostoLast edited by 102376 on Tue Aug 09, 2005 1:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fraido

 *lavish wrote:*   

> lol, abbiamo floodato con le risposte!
> 
> 

 

siamo telepatici, tutti a rispondere alla stessa cosa  :Smile: 

fraido

----------

## neon

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma se mi leva la dipendenza di quel teterminato prg, e poi la stessa dipendenza viene usata per un altro prg ???

 

Se il db di portage e' ok non la leva quella dipendenza... altrimenti la riemerge appena fai: 

```
# emerge -u world
```

----------

## fraido

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ma se mi leva la dipendenza di quel teterminato prg, e poi la stessa dipendenza viene usata per un altro prg ???

 

Se elimini un pacchetto che e' la dipendenza di due altri programmi di cui uno viene tolto, l'altro non funziona. Per evitare questo problema si usa (almeno io lo uso e ne sono molto soddisfatto) unclepine che esegue il calcolo delle dipendenze alla rovescia (per farla breve). Se come ti e' stato consigliato, cerchi bene in questo forum ci sono molti post di aiuto per unclepine. 

ciao

fraido

----------

## 102376

si si quando ho chiesto sta cosa,subito dopo sono arrivati 2 messaggi che spiegavano proprio quello che volevo, non me ne era accorto scusate

cmq problema risolto ho capito!! grazie

ma nel forum non trovo nulla e non è neanche in portage!!

----------

## fraido

 *zocram wrote:*   

> si si quando ho chiesto sta cosa,subito dopo sono arrivati 2 messaggi che spiegavano proprio quello che volevo, non me ne era accorto scusate
> 
> cmq problema risolto ho capito!! grazie
> 
> ma nel forum non trovo nulla e non è neanche in portage!!

 

Il primo post che ho trovato è questo che tra le altre cose è stato scritto dallo sviluppatore di unclepine stesso (meglio di così  :Wink:  ). Lì trovi anche il link per scaricarlo, infatti come hai notato anche tu non è nel portage.

ciao 

fraido

----------

## 102376

io ho trovato questo molto buono se a qualcuno serve ...... oltre che a me 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=249828

----------

## lavish

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Unclepine

----------

## 102376

chissa che casino ho combianato se do emerge -e world

mi da errori mi dice che ke kview3.4 è in conflitto con un altro pacchetto!!!

io lo levato e per il momento funge bho 

come mai mi da sto errore??

casomai lo rinstallo alla fine

----------

## fraido

 *zocram wrote:*   

> chissa che casino ho combianato se do emerge -e world
> 
> mi da errori mi dice che ke kview3.4 è in conflitto con un altro pacchetto!!!
> 
> io lo levato e per il momento funge bho 
> ...

 

dipende da molti fattori, il piu' rilevante dei quali penso sia l'integrità del file di world...e ciò dipende da cosa hai fatto "nel tempo" (ovvero magari hai fatto del casino 5 gg. fa cancellando una dipendenza), in ogni caso un consiglio per il futuro, non postare in questa comunità (e in generale) domande del tipo: "non so cosa ho fatto e non funziona"... gente poco educata ti potrebbe rispondere in malomodo. Quando hai un problema spiega bene cosa hai fatto e in cosa consiste il problema. Se gia' tu non sai cosa hai fatto diventa molto problematico per gli altri cercare di aiutarti e spesso (anche se non condivido e io personalmente li bannerei a vita) ti mandano a quel paese. 

ciao, spero d'esserti stato utile.

fraido

----------

## neon

 *zocram wrote:*   

> [...] dice che ke kview3.4 ï¿½ in conflitto con un altro pacchetto!!!

 

kview e' un programma presente in kde-graphics, dato che da qualche tempo e' possibile emergere i pacchetti singolarmente, se provi ad installarli tutti e due entrano in conflitto.

----------

## 102376

si avete ragione!! anche se un po brutale penso di aver risolto umergiando il pachetto, 

speriamo bene

grazie a tutti:P

----------

## 102376

ulteriore problema: 

io ho aggiornato il gcc 3.4.4,

ora facendo il emerge -e world mi mi vuole compilare gcc 3.3.5 , e mi da errore come faccio a dirli di non compilare  il gcc, 

ma quindi sto emerge -e world non controlla se sono installate versioni + recenti dei prg??

EDIT: l errore è

```
c1: error: output filename specified twice

make[2]: *** [crtbegin.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage1_build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5.20050130-r1 failed.

!!! Function gcc_do_make, Line 1216, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed with bootstrap-lean

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## fraido

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ulteriore problema: 
> 
> io ho aggiornato il gcc 3.4.4,
> 
> ora facendo il emerge -e world mi mi vuole compilare gcc 3.3.5 , e mi da errore come faccio a dirli di non compilare  il gcc, 
> ...

 

Allora l'emerge -e world dovrebbe ricompilare tutti i pacchetti per cui sono state modificate le use flag (non le cflags), quindi se modifichi le use flag dovresti avere dei pacchetti da ricompilare, se invece modifichi solo le CFLAGS (cambiandole in /etc/make.conf),come avresti dovuto fare, non dovresti avere pacchetti da ricompilare (salvo che tu non le abbia ad esempio cambiate ieri, o comunque di recente). Per quanto riguarda il gcc l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente così su due piedi è che le nuove CFLAGS non gli vadano bene (ovviamente se si tratta delle ottimizzazioni per centrino, il gcc-3.3 non le capisce) quindi proverei ad installare il gcc a parte con un comando tipo:

```
CFLAGS="march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe" emerge =gcc-3.3.5-r1
```

e poi se funziona a compilare il resto con l'emerge -e world

non so se funziona...ma io ci proverei...

fraido

----------

## 102376

ok ora prova ma perchè deve emergiare gcc 3.3.5 quando io prima glio ho fatto l emerge di gcc 3.4???

cosa se ne fa ???

ora sto compilando gcc con il gcc vecchio ma mia sbadatagine mi sono dimenticato di modificare le cflags!!!

cmq io le USE le ho cambiate un po di tempo fa!!

----------

## fraido

 *fraido wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   ulteriore problema: 
> 
> io ho aggiornato il gcc 3.4.4,
> 
> ora facendo il emerge -e world mi mi vuole compilare gcc 3.3.5 , e mi da errore come faccio a dirli di non compilare  il gcc, 
> ...

 

Ho scritto delle minchiate, sorry! emerge -e world ricompila tutto come se l'albero dei pacchetti fosse vuoto!

fraido

----------

## 102376

si da un lato hai scritto delle cazzate però se gli faccio compilare a parte il gcc e poi continuo il world non mi sembra una brutta ide!!!

----------

## fraido

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ok ora prova ma perchè deve emergiare gcc 3.3.5 quando io prima glio ho fatto l emerge di gcc 3.4???
> 
> cosa se ne fa ???
> 
> ora sto compilando gcc con il gcc vecchio ma mia sbadatagine mi sono dimenticato di modificare le cflags!!!
> ...

 

Penso te lo voglia installare perche' e' marcato NS; ovvero te lo installa in un'altro slot poiche' e' "permesso" averne piu' di una versione installata in contemporanea, così che puoi scegliere di volta in volta la versione che vuoi usare.

fraido

----------

## fraido

 *zocram wrote:*   

> si da un lato hai scritto delle cazzate però se gli faccio compilare a parte il gcc e poi continuo il world non mi sembra una brutta ide!!!

 

E non hai sentito quando mi ci metto d'impegno  :Laughing:  errare humanum est

----------

## 102376

si penso anche io, ma forse pensavo siccome sta aggiornando la versione del gcc che ho è masked e non forse facendo l emerge world mi installa la + nuova stabile !!! cioè la gcc 3.3.5, infatti ora ha installato questa si è disinstallato la 3.3.4 !

io ho stoppato l emerge world o ricambiato il gcc da 3.3.5 a 3.4 e vediamo che succede

[OT]che pall mi ci vorra una vita 1 of 412  e sperano che non si interrompa[/OT]

----------

## fraido

up se pero non hai modificato le cflags la mia ipotesi va a farsi benedire (per questo la gente si incavola se non ti spieghi bene: partono una serie di lunghe ipotesi sul potenziale problema che poi si risolvono in una bolla di sapone), ovvero non è di certo compilandolo a parte che risolvi visto che a quanto dici:

 *zocram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora sto compilando gcc con il gcc vecchio ma mia sbadatagine mi sono dimenticato di modificare le cflags!!! 

 

fraido

----------

## fraido

 *zocram wrote:*   

> si penso anche io, ma forse pensavo siccome sta aggiornando la versione del gcc che ho è masked e non forse facendo l emerge world mi installa la + nuova stabile !!! cioè la gcc 3.3.5, infatti ora ha installato questa si è disinstallato la 3.3.4 !
> 
> io ho stoppato l emerge world o ricambiato il gcc da 3.3.5 a 3.4 e vediamo che succede
> 
> [OT]che pall mi ci vorra una vita 1 of 412  e sperano che non si interrompa[/OT]

 

Non c'ho capito un'acca  :Laughing: 

fraido

----------

## 102376

ora la situazione è questa:

sto facendo l emerge con il gcc 3.4.4 e le cflags settate per il pentium M,e sta funzionado bene per il momento,

ho avuto problemi prima perchè:

facendo le emerge con il gcc 3.4.4 mi creava problemi di compilazione quando compilava il gcc 3.3.5

ho risolto cambiando (gcc-config) il gcc e ricompilando il gcc 3.3.5 con il gcc 3.3.4.

ho quindi killato l emerge ho ricambiato il gcc da 3.3.4 a 3.4.4 e ho dato un emerge --resume

spero di essermi spiegato chiaramente!!!

rileggendo il messaggio di prima non ho capito nulla neppure io, un momento di pura follia:oops:  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fraido

 *zocram wrote:*   

> ora la situazione è questa:
> 
> sto facendo l emerge con il gcc 3.4.4 e le cflags settate per il pentium M,e sta funzionado bene per il momento,
> 
> ho avuto problemi prima perchè:
> ...

 

Tranquillo ad ogni persona è concesso un momento di follia...e noi due ce lo siamo già giocati! 

In bocca al lupo.

fraido

----------

## 102376

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

stavo facendo il solito emerge world!!! quando ho chiesto a mia sorella di prendermi il riduttore che era attaccato alla presa,

purtroppo non ricordavo + che insieme alla presa c'era la spina del mio portatile !!!!!!!

dunque lavoro perso !!!!

secondo voi ho rovinato qualcosa??

mi dava gia errori strani e l X non parte gia +

se devo rinstallare tutto giuro che non faro mai + in tutta la mia vita un emerge world!!!!!!!

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bender86

 *zocram wrote:*   

> secondo voi ho rovinato qualcosa??

 

In teoria no. Emerge compila un pacchetto alla volta e lo sostituisce a quello in uso, quindi spegnere il computer interrompe solo la compilazione di un pacchetto. Forse si può incasinare qualcosa e si spegne proprio quando sta copiando i file nelle posizioni finali. Al limite prova a ridare emerge -e world.

----------

## 102376

nuovo problema:

emerge -e world vuole installare una versione del gcc 3.3 ma non si compila perchè  ho un gcc della seria 3.4, e non ho più il vecchio gcc, come faccio a dirli di non compilare quel dannato gcc o come faccio a rinstallare quel benedetto gcc 3.3 ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

secondo me stai facendo un sacco di casino per niente.

tieniti i pacchetti considerati stabili per il tuo profilo, tanto non cambia niente.

...oppure invece che fare domande sul forum, leggiti qualche guida, che queste cose le trovi scritte tutte

----------

## fraido

 *zocram wrote:*   

>          
> 
> stavo facendo il solito emerge world!!! quando ho chiesto a mia sorella di prendermi il riduttore che era attaccato alla presa,
> 
> purtroppo non ricordavo + che insieme alla presa c'era la spina del mio portatile !!!!!!!
> ...

 

ciao,

senti non è che per caso hai delle inconsistenze nel file /etc/ld.so.conf? prova ad aprirlo e a controllare che le librerie del compilatore puntino tutte alla stessa versione(*); per intenderci una roba tipo: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5. A me una volta si era sputtanato quello e non compilava piu' nulla...capita (penso) installando versioni diverse di gcc se qualcosa va storto (cosa sia questa fantomatica variabile aleatoria che crea delle inconsistenze in ld.so.conf non è alla portata della mia piccola mente).

Inutile dire che la versione deve essere coerente con il tipo di compilatore che usi...

dovrebbe dare un'errore quasi immediato...per favore postaci gli errori ogni tanto, invece di dire che emerge world ti da degli errori, così ci si puo' guardare  :Wink:  ...e visto che ci sei posta pure un emerge --info. grazie

fraido

(*): ovvero ci deve essere un'unica riga che corrisponde al tipo di compilatore che usi per compilare.

----------

## luna80

 *neon wrote:*   

> Per avere una lista degli ebuilds installati:
> 
> ```
> # emerge -ep world
> ```
> ...

 

a me non torna qualcosa...

come mai mi esce una lista simile?

```
....

....[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.11  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.13.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.51.22-r2  

*** Please update portage to the above version before proceeding.

    Failure to do so may result in failed or improper merges.

    A simple 'emerge -u portage' is sufficient.

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.7-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.17  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.38  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.38  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38  

........

.....
```

tutti i pacchetti sembrano non siano mai stati installati (N), e poi cosa significa quella storia del portage? io non ci capisco più niente!

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> a me non torna qualcosa...
> 
> come mai mi esce una lista simile?

 

E' l'effetto del -e (--emptytree) che fa finta che le dipendenze non siano mai state installate

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   a me non torna qualcosa...
> 
> come mai mi esce una lista simile? 
> 
> E' l'effetto del -e (--emptytree) che fa finta che le dipendenze non siano mai state installate

 

ah ok, quindi è normale?

(non ho mai fatto emerge -e  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ah ok, quindi è normale?

 

Si, si, tranquilla  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> (non ho mai fatto emerge -e  )

 

Beh non é un comando da usare facilmente... personalmente lo ho usato solo in paio di occasioni in cui passavo da un installazione Stage3+GRP (fatta per avere la macchina up-and-running in un oretta) a una gentoo "full".

----------

## 102376

quale emerge bisogna usare per fare un world veloce?

----------

## randomaze

 *zocram wrote:*   

> quale emerge bisogna usare per fare un world veloce?

 

 :Question:   :Confused:   :Question:   :Confused:   :Question: 

----------

## 102376

quali parametri è meglio usare per fare un aggiornamento?

io ti dico che con -e world mi ha incasinato tutto!!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

man emerge

emerge -uDN world aggiorna quello che c'è da aggiornare

se invece vuoi ricompilare tutto devi necessariamente metterci anche un -e

se ti si "incasina" tutto vuol dire che nella tua configurazione c'è qualcosa che non va. non è colpa di emerge. trova l'errore e risolvilo, no?

----------

## fraido

 *zocram wrote:*   

> quali parametri è meglio usare per fare un aggiornamento?
> 
> io ti dico che con -e world mi ha incasinato tutto!!!

 

la cosa migliore, secondo me, è fare un: 

```
emerge -pv world
```

per vedere i pacchetti da aggiornare e poi aggiornarli a mano uno per uno!!!! Questo perche' così vedi i vari messaggini che ti vengono sputati fuori in fase di compilazione che spesso ti dicono cosa devi fare: cambiamenti/ricompilazioni consigliate/aggiornamenti plug-in da ricompilare a parte/configurazioni particolari/ecc...

puoi anche farti uno scriptino alternativo che ti manda tutti i messaggi (sia stderr sia stdout) su un file ma il problema è che quando hai un file di log MOOLTO grande, poi non lo vai a vedere e lo cancelli (almeno io ho fatto così  :Embarassed:  ). Quindi a questo punto è meglio aggiornare un pacchetto in meno al giorno ed essere sicuri di quello che hai aggiornato.

fraido

----------

## cagnaluia

ma....

come faccio ad aggiornare l'intero sistema con 

```
 emerge -uD world 
```

ma MANTENERE OPPURE AGGIORNARE ii programmi ~x86 ?

Esempio:

se ora faccio un emerge -uD world, il programma NVU andrebbe aggiornato alla versione 0.9... che è quella precedente alla 1.0 che ho attualmente sulla macchina. come evito questi casi?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Se ora faccio un emerge -uD world, il programma NVU andrebbe aggiornato alla versione 0.9... che è quella precedente alla 1.0 che ho attualmente sulla macchina. come evito questi casi?

 

succede questo perché non hai usato correttamente package.keywords e package.unmask

se usi correttamente tutti i file di /etc/portage non si presentano problemidi quel tipo, e anche i pacchetti ~ vengono aggiornati

----------

## cagnaluia

Edit: tutto ok

----------

## fabius

 *fraido wrote:*   

> per vedere i pacchetti da aggiornare e poi aggiornarli a mano uno per uno!!!! Questo perche' così vedi i vari messaggini che ti vengono sputati fuori in fase di compilazione che spesso ti dicono cosa devi fare: cambiamenti/ricompilazioni consigliate/aggiornamenti plug-in da ricompilare a parte/configurazioni particolari/ecc...fraido

 

Soluzione macchinosa  :Smile:  Esistono vari script che estraggono i messaggi di log importanti, cerca ad esempio enotice, portlog-inf, ecc

----------

## gutter

 *fabius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soluzione macchinosa  Esistono vari script che estraggono i messaggi di log importanti, cerca ad esempio enotice, portlog-inf, ecc

 

Esatto  :Wink: 

Inoltre se non usi l'opzione --oneshot per le lib riempirai il tuo word file di lib che poi anche non essendo utilizzate verranno upgradate.

----------

## 102376

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se ora faccio un emerge -uD world, il programma NVU andrebbe aggiornato alla versione 0.9... che è quella precedente alla 1.0 che ho attualmente sulla macchina. come evito questi casi?

 

stesso mio problema, infatti io ho incasinato tutto per "colpa del gcc" 

ho installato tramite porthole(quindi i file package. non sono stati modificati) gcc 3.4.x e quando davo il comando emerge world cercava di aggiornare una versione + vecchia di quella che avevo installato! quindi ERRORE!!

SOLUZIONE: ho rinstallato tutto !!! con le cflags giuste!!!

sono contento così ho impartato + cose in merito all installazione, e cose che avevo capito male all inizio, ora che è circa 8 mesi che uso gentoo le ho trovate + compresibili

meglio così !

soluzione drastica

----------

## neon

se porthole non smaschera i pacchetti potete usare un accoppiata forcekeymask/porthole  :Wink: 

----------

